# Chinese Mantis molt incident…



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 9, 2007)

Last evening my WC brown Chinese molted out…she appears to be a sub-adult now. However she must have had an incident during the shedding process as I found her almost near the bottom of her house. She was in the head down position but there was a large drop of greenish liquid on one of her eyes. The rest of her molt appeared complete and I hoped for the best but this morning when I checked on her is was evident that it was permanent (unless it is repairable in her last molt, which I doubt.) He eye is slightly misshapen now and there is a small odd, dark brown/black nodule on that eye.

There was 1 single fly in her house with her so maybe it irritated her as she was drying and she fell during this process…I did not realize she was that close to her molt or I would have removed the fly. Live and learn I guess…


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

After awhile you will be able to tell when they're about to molt.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 9, 2007)

It appeared like she was about to (the side of her abdomen got a little more gray or cloudy) and then it cleared up…I guess that is the process, correct? Is there any chance of this injury getting better in the final molt or does that typically apply only to damaged appendages?

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

> It appeared like she was about to (the side of her abdomen got a little more gray or cloudy) and then it cleared up…I guess that is the process, correct? Is there any chance of this injury getting better in the final molt or does that typically apply only to damaged appendages?Thanks


That's not really a sign. They tend to get very still for a few days and quit eating. When the time gets very near the mantis will appear swollen especially on the thorax.

If the mantis is fine otherwise I would let her be and see what happens.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Rick, I guess that is what threw me off, she never stopped feeding (hence the reason I had left a fly in with her) and would grab a flie or three every day.

I'll see what happens and report back when/if she survives and molts out ok...


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

Every now and then you will get one that eats up until they molt. But most do stop. If you could post a pic of the mantis it would help.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll do my best to get a decent picture of the injury this evening...my macro abilities with my current camera are some what limited but I'll see if I can get it to show up in the pic.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

> Every now and then you will get one that eats up until they molt. But most do stop. If you could post a pic of the mantis it would help.


I had quite a lot of those. They were my favorite mantises because they ate so much.


----------

